# Date on this Iver racer?



## bike (Feb 18, 2013)

Catalog pic a plus!
Thanks Folks!






More pix here:
http://antiquebikeparts.com/iver/index.htm


----------



## thehugheseum (Feb 18, 2013)

bad arse! wish i knew anything about it other than that


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 18, 2013)

Very nice Iver!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 18, 2013)

She naaaace!


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 18, 2013)

Love the green and black - sorry I can't help with the date - can you get the serial number?


----------



## m_s_terry (Feb 18, 2013)

This page has an Iver with the same color combo, but it's a Truss Bridge.  There's a Diamond Frame Special Roadster catalog illustration a quarter way down the page that matches the lines.  I guess now it's to figure out how long Iver made the green/black combo?  I am by no means an expert, but I dig the detective work.
http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1909-1911/1909-iver-johnson-truss-bridge-racer/


----------



## Iverider (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm saying pre-1915 based on the Bottom Bracket nut being on the chainring side. At some point they changed the orientation. Dave (Pelletman) and I were conversing about this a while ago because he needed an early bottom bracket race instead of the later version. 1914 Catalog images show the nut on the Chainring side while 1915 it appears on the non-drive side crank.

What's the serial number on the drive side seat tube (just below where the seatpost inserts)
Bill Smith of The Wheelmen has put together a list and is a good source for dating your bike.


I'd love some close up photos of those green darts. I need some detail shots because that's the same paint scheme my arch truss used to have. 

Very nice bike!


----------



## Iverider (Feb 18, 2013)

1914 may have been the transitional year. Both of these screen captures are from the 1914 catalog.

Drive Side Nut




Non-drive Side nut


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 18, 2013)

How about this website? It points out an earlier transition of the crank design.
http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1909-1911/1909-iver-johnson-truss-bridge-racer/


----------



## Iverider (Feb 18, 2013)

I think they're referring to the chainring style, not the cranks themselves. Hard to know without having all of the catalogs side by side.



GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> How about this website? It points out an earlier transition of the crank design.
> http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1909-1911/1909-iver-johnson-truss-bridge-racer/


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 18, 2013)

How can I find the date of manufacture of this Iver Truss bike with the serial number on the BB #136554 ? There are no serial numbers on the seat tube.


----------



## Murph68 (Dec 27, 2013)

*Same iver?*

Good morning gentleman/ladies,

New to the site, new to the vintage bike stuff....amazing how fast this stuff can become somewhat of an addiction!..haha....don't know if the other half will be as excited though....A few months back picked up a truss bike with the intentions of piecing it back together for a wall hanger, but would love to ride it as well....Came across this ride, which seems identical to mine------Any other info available would be super helpful as I try to put a little bit of history back together......The serial number on mine is 309883.....same black with green design near head tube connections........just wondering on year.....so I can get head badge and crankset etc that are authentic.......Site is incredible by the way, couple days on here and I got an education from all of your Iver posts!...thanks much in advance.......Jamie


----------

